# Starting problem



## 131533 (Feb 20, 2010)

I have a Peugeot Boxer 2.5 TD 1995, and when I turn the ignition on the starter motor starts cranking without the need to turn the key to the starter position. The starter also keeps running when the engine has started. The motorhome is a Swift Kontiki 640, but I don't think that has any bearing on the problem. The unit has been stored for 3 months connected to a mains supply and a heater left on in the habitation area. I have ordered a Peter Russek manual as suggested in another forum, to help with the wiring diagram, but I was wondering if anyone had encountered such a problem.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Possible that the starter solenoid is stuck in the start position.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes BigSigh.
If you can locate the starter solenoid, give it a whack with a lump of wood. Just might solve the problem or fix it temporarily.

Ray.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Its the ign switch, if it was the starter solenoid it would crank even with the ign off

Loddy

PS if the solenoid was stuck in start position it would mean the last time he used it he turned it off whilst it was cranking, which means it would be still cranking months on :roll:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OK Loddy, I guess your right.

Try belting the ignition switch then. 

Ray.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Now that might work


----------



## 131533 (Feb 20, 2010)

I agree that it is ignition switch related. There are two plugs on the back of the ign. switch, and if I remove the 4 pin connector, the starter works correctly, the glow plug light glows, and the engine starts, but obviously nothing else works because all the other services come off the 4 pin connector. I bought the Russek manual, and have found it to be a complete waste of rain forest material! Need to do a bit more work on the ign. switch. There might be a short circuit in the wiring somewhere, but the wiring diagrams in the Russek manual are worse than useless. Under the bonnet, there is also a strip of fuses that don't even get mentioned in the manual. Time to get the overalls on and start pulling the wiring apart!


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

not sure but could be a stuck relay as the power to turn engine over would not come from ingnition switch

joe


----------



## 131533 (Feb 20, 2010)

Found the problem. There is a Philips PH 304 alarm fitted, by previous owner presumably, and that had failed, so instead of isolating the wire going to the starter solenoid, it was permanently live. Disconnected the alarm completely now. Thanks for all the advice though.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

My vote would have been for the key switch as well, or perhaps a corroded connector associated with it. But the outcome revealed other data pivotal in making an accurate diagnosis was not made available to us. Tut Tut!. Anyway well done. Just shows how afterfit clutter can compromise that designed, tested and fitted as OEM by the original manufacturer.

C.


----------

